# New Work Bench



## nafarmboy (Oct 27, 2012)

Howdy, I just wanted to show off my new workbench, I built it myself with my own little hands  I built it 19 inches wide so I doesn't stick out to far to be in the way of truck, so I had to rip off the backsplash on the countertop but the formica will be easy to clean. . Check out the little shelf in front of the workbench..........it is same height as bottom shelf on the workbench so when I rack, bottle or whatever I can sit it wherever I need it in front of the workbench and just slide a carboy out on it, talk about easy on a back. I was using a 4 ft wire shelf took in half, now that I have a sturdy workbench I can put the wire shelf back together and have it for little more storage. Didnt mean to pat myself on the back but it turned out nice and I wanted to show it off.
Tom


----------



## Rocky (Oct 27, 2012)

Very nice job, Tom. Is that really a garage?! You certainly like your cars (or trucks).


----------



## Julie (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice looking bench and I like that little shelf in the front.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 27, 2012)

Really, really nice!


----------



## nafarmboy (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks everybody. Yes, Rocky it it a garage, also smoking room and wine lab, those pictures are of my corner and here is a couple of my swmbo's corner. 
Tom


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 27, 2012)

Damn! Impressive....do you have kids? As soon as mine were old enough to spread their toys throughout the house, my wife converted my man cave into their play room....LMAO! Kind of hard to say no to the kids....they are now in college and I've managed to squeak an office in for myself...LOL


----------



## nafarmboy (Oct 27, 2012)

Wife tried that with grandkids.........I put great big box in one corner and we rolled out a big rug we had discarded from living room and when it is cold outside they come in and play and when they leave the toys are throwed back in the box and the rug is rolled up against the wall. I figure it is like the lesser than the 2 evils.............either have the toys strowed through the house or in the cave for a day or so at a time. If the toys were strowed through the house they would stay there but she knows how I feel about the garage  so when the kids leave the toys come up.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 27, 2012)

Sweet deal!!!


----------

